# Finally A Button!



## evL (May 4, 2014)

Hello Folks, 
Well it's been a long haul for me... In fact to long of a story to bore you with but I finally worked through some Fingers and used the AP Process. 
I had 2.20 lb. of fingers and came out with a 3.13 g button including a few flakes :: 








Now I know it's nothing to you big hitters but it was a big accomplishment for me. I figured I'd start with all the fingers I had and AP before diving into the big stuff like AR as I have lots of giant old CPU's and some military gear to work. But I will be a while with that as work is taking me out of state again soon. Two years of reading here finally paid off some. And still learning. Oh ya, did score .22 g of placer gold last weekend in the sluice up at a creek I work so that was nice too. Out of only 12 five gallon buckets of material dug, so we'll be investigating that area more. 
Anyhow thanks folks, I couldn't have done it without you... 
---


----------



## butcher (May 4, 2014)

A big accomplishment indeed. Just the beginning of a golden future. Nice work.


----------



## AUH-R (May 4, 2014)

Good job getting to that stage. Did you go through all the cleaning processes recommended by Hoke and Harorld?


----------



## g_axelsson (May 4, 2014)

Congratulations!

Now you're hooked!

Göran


----------



## sebass (May 4, 2014)

nice gold !!!!


----------



## Geo (May 4, 2014)

From trash to treasure. The gold we recover from electronics was never meant to be reclaimed by the industry that created it, meaning that the end of life for the product should have seen it buried in the ground. Since there is a finite amount of this precious metal available to us, every gram recovered is a gram that's not being mined using poisons like cyanide or mercury. Good job evL.


----------



## evL (May 4, 2014)

Thanks Folks, 
And yes to your question AUH-R. I washed the brown powder as directed HERE:: 
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=1900&sid=7a19b58f28a8db5e0e1a5162d5fed6b5 and even did an ammonia wash. 
LazerSteve's information and CDs were huge help also, not to mention all the info available here and from other cool cats on this forum. Indispensable.


----------



## artart47 (May 4, 2014)

Hi there Evl !
" it's nothing to us heavy hitters".......Oh contrare! You know every time I see a new person proudly displaying their little button I get a warm feeling thinking about my first little button! It is a big deal
artart47


----------



## Palladium (May 4, 2014)

Looks good!


----------



## moose7802 (May 8, 2014)

That's a nice looking button you have there! 

Tyler


----------

